# Happy Birthday Goblin



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's wishing you a most joyous day!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday Boggy!!!!! I hope you have a smiley, happy kinda day!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Happy birthday gobby!*

To our own nightowl, Goblin: Happy Birthday! May you enjoy 61 more!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Goblin!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gobby!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Goblin!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...1 more nail for the coffin...shakes head...Happy Birthday, hope you get all the Zombie Cake you want!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gobby!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Goblin! Hope you are having a great day!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Goblin!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday my very dear Goblin friend!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY...!
Amazing how many birthdays we have in October...


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Goblin!!*


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday greetings everyone. It made the day special for me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you Goblin...a little late.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

HBDG!

There's an Acronym for ya!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Goblin!!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very happy & belated B-day to ya!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

a belated Happy Birthday Wayne.


----------

